# How to autostart programs on boot with suse linux 10.1



## ilugd (Sep 21, 2006)

I finally got Suse linux to dual boot with xp. (Had some problem in partitioning with ubuntu) I am still trying to get to know it and playing around with it. But I am bit scared, since I made some changes and now whenever I select the help contents item in the help menu, nothing happens. I think i will need some help on that. 

Anyway, my main problem now is how to set an application to load at startup. I mean, I have downloaded the spark jabber client and it works fine (needed to play around with the settings though). But I am not able to figure out how to make it start automatically at boot time. Do I need to edit some configuration files?


----------



## mehulved (Sep 21, 2006)

See if this helps *www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=478991


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 21, 2006)

If its Gnome, do this
System > Prefrences > Sessions > Startup tab > [Add the command of the software you need to launch]. Thats all.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 22, 2006)

hey thanks querty. That worked fine. (It was not in system>configuration though. I got it from desktop>controlcenter. I am using suse 10. It has three start menus at the bottom. Maybe due to that.)

Anyway, hope to get to know linux well with the help of the linux geeks at this forum. 

Thanks again!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 22, 2006)

Thats cause you're on KDE ? Gnome has 3 menus too, hehe. Suse must've a modded one I guess. Rock on


----------



## mehulved (Sep 22, 2006)

I guess he got it from KDE Control Centre.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 22, 2006)

I am feeling more and more like a noob here. How do i know the difference between the gnome and kde control center. The title bar just says desktop preferences. 

Also on a side note, I think i installed gnome as my destop manager (or something). Can I change it to KDE now. I tried all the options i noticed, but nothing has this option.

I understand that I am new to Linux and it is bound to be a bit frustrating for a few days, but what else are you guys for, eh?

thanks anyway. and yes Qwerty. I do intend to 'rock on':


----------



## mehulved (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok then it's GNOME. I got it wrong. I almost forgot Novell has modified Suse's GNOME cos I use KDE more in Suse. 
Don't worry about there being 'n' number of desktop environments and window managers like GNOME desktop environment, KDE Desktop Environment, XFCE window manager, Enlightenment window manager, etc. 
I didn't even know about them till I had used linux for like 1 year. You will learn a lot as you progress.


----------

